
Twitter bots drive up to 60% of the conversations on trending topics - raiyu
https://www.wired.com/story/new-tool-shows-how-bots-drive-conversation-for-news-events/
======
erpaa
Searched "Gavin MacInnes" on Twitter. "Gavin inserts Dildo in his ass"-video
was posted over and over again, nothing else.

Searched "Sargon of Akkad" on Twitter. "Truth about SofA"-video posted over
and over again and nothing else.

Obviously Factcheck.me and Botcheck.me have removed those controversial
gentlemen and mass-produced this quality content instead. Automates working
for good cause are not bots, of course.

